# Tips on riding a strange horse



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Assume nothing, and believe nothing you've been told about these horses until you've checked it out for yourself. Trust your instincts.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

My only tip is that if you think or were told they were trained western, DON'T try to take up contact on the reins at all if you can avoid it. It won't start you guys off on the right foot.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I usually lunge a strange horse beforehand if I feel they are a bit frisky to avoid any problems while in the saddle. Next, I adjust all my tack before getting on, such as stirrups, and I usually lower them a hole or two to make sure I have a nice seat just incase they act unpredictable. I usually wear gloves too because they give me a good grip. 

I don't think you'll have a problem riding them english.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I would definitely longe them first. Without and with tack. Spend some time with them so you're not a "stranger" jumping on their backs... Mount slowly, and feel for changes as you're getting on (left foot in the iron first, pause and feel, watch the horse's tail and ears for signs of aggravation, then continue.) That way you can get a feel for what you're in for. They could be calm as could be, they could throw a fit and try everything to get you off. 

Good luck! I hope it goes well  keep us posted!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd take it slow. They may or may not have been lounged before. I'd work around them a few days, catch & release, work with their feet, see how they tie, then tack up on a lounge line, unsaddle. I wouldn't take a strangers word, or trust a horse as far as I could toss em before I knew how they handled the basics. Good luck!!! How fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd take it slow, as FlyGap said before, and act as if I was working with an unbroke horse - first come the simple things, touching, catching, grooming, then - loungeing without and with saddle, only then - riding, keeping in mind to mount carefully, first checking on how the horse reacts to , bridle and bit, saddle, girth, stirrup and saddle flap movement, weight in stirrups, somebody leaning over his back, whips, etc.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

First day report: My bridle does not fit them well enough to really ride. They are scared of everything(Brushes, saddle blankets ect.). One of them seems to get used to things pretty quickly the other needs more time with each new experience. I tried to mount the one who catches on faster while my husband held her head, but she promptly threw me. She was fine with me putting weight in one stirrup though. While I wait for my Uncle to get a hold of some new tack I am going to teach them the Parelli games, work on their lunging skills and that sort of thing.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like they're not actually broke then. I'd say possibly even barely handled if at all!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

A test I've found, to see if a horse might accept a rider, is to jump up and down next to their side. If they have been backed regularly, they should stand still. If they move away quickly, not just take a couple steps, I would be leary of them being backed previously.

I agree that you should work them on the ground first to see where they are at before trying to mount.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

i'v done this quite a bit, getting on strange horses you know nothing about. In my opinion just get a feel for how they are on the ground, and work from there up. If you feel comfortable, which i know i often do just hop on and be prepared for anything good luck!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

usandpets said:


> A test I've found, to see if a horse might accept a rider, is to jump up and down next to their side.


My horses would turn to face you and wait for your seizure to end.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

mls said:


> My horses would turn to face you and wait for your seizure to end.


And the ones that haven't been rode would flip out and try to get away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would work with them as if they had never had a saddle on and I was starting them from scratch. That way, you won't expect too much from them and you can be pleasantly surprised _*if*_ they end up knowing a little something.

Don't ever make an assumption though. Assumptions around horses will get you killed.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would not take them on the trail either 
I would also lunge them first and ride in riding arena 
and also have someone there too will help 
Go slow 

Good luck


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i wouldnt ride them yet. i would start from scratch as well. i did it with an auction horse i just bought a month ago and we are already w/t/c after a ton of retraining from the ground. plus after all the training i have fixed alot of the previous holes in his training which saves me a ton of work now


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

usandpets said:


> And the ones that haven't been rode would flip out and try to get away.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Honestly can't say I have ever worked up to that point where the horse would flip out. I would not put a horse in a position to potentially freak it out so I had to UNDO what I had worked to build up to.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i did this a few times. 
the first time. "the horse is a kids horse and well broke" he was soo slow. that the other horses left him in the dust.. and that was only walking. nothing else. after they walked off and left this trudging guy, he decides to throw me in a briar patch...

the 2nd time i decided to be a bit smarter. they said "this horse is CRAZY and you can't get near her nor put tack on her or she will start running and bucking" well her ground manners were immpeccable. but her hair was so gnarled it took me 3 hours to get the knots out.. anyway i tossed a saddle pad on her.. and she stood perfect.. i tossed a saddle on her.. still perfect. she took the bit like a wonder. however she didn't know her directions that well. i decided to try more of a halter then a bridle so that it shows her the correct direction. she picked it up quickly and learned to used the bridle (this is us riding in a round pen) about my 3rd time on her we took her on the trail. and she was a PRO. walked right through water. lead, followed, trotted, stopped. and it was only her 3rd ride. we came to a clearing and a breeze came through the leaves and it scared her. she went crazy bronco and me i was still hanging on to my reins and my foot was caught in my stirrup. she drug me about 50 foot over gravel and rough rocks. i got back on her all bruised and bleeding, my shin sollen the size of a soft ball. and she continued on perfect the next 4 hours. not a single problem. she is now the best horse EVER.

3rd time.. a little less smart. the owner worked with him and he rode fine for the owner. he wanted to see how he did with me. the horse had clearly been abused. because the sound of a pop scared him (owner was riding a different horse popping him) the owner had only had this one for about 2 weeks (the one i was riding) he reared straight up (now unlike most people i am more comfortable with a rear then i am with a buck..) i tried to tell him the popping was scaring him. but he continued on.. as he kept popping his horse to go the one i am was on grew more nervous. eventually he went under a low tree and the sound of the leaves spooked me and we played ring around the tree while bucking and rearing. after being gauged in the stomache with my saddle horn i bailed..

moral of the stories? PLAY and mess and teach the horse and just be around them before getting on their backs! and even then.. always expect the unexpected..


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

mls said:


> Honestly can't say I have ever worked up to that point where the horse would flip out. I would not put a horse in a position to potentially freak it out so I had to UNDO what I had worked to build up to.


Maybe my wording wasn't right. Not that they would flip out and go beserk but they would spook. Also I meant to bounce not really jump. 

If they can't take me bouncing next to them then they probably aren't ready for someone to jump up on them. 

This test would be when first evaluating them before I would have done any training with them. So if they spook I would know they aren't ready. 

When I mount up on a horse, I do a couple bounces before going up to get momentum. So I do use it to train them. If they spook when training, I would keep bouncing next to them until they stand calmly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I ride strange and maybe broke horses as a job... there is no arena or available round-pen yet, so for the ones that are maybe broke, I'll first establish that I'm boss. Before I get on, I'll treat them as a colt, and pull their nose over to face me, and get on. I'll let them relax, set myself deep and ask for a walk, then go in circles until I have a feel of the horse, and their training (or lack thereof) and continue to ride them until I believe I've got them working good at their training level. Some it might be just stopping and backing up good, or on others, it's doing good loping figure eights. 

There was one pony who was soooo barn sour, we got chased out into the field with a lunge whip... teehehe. The next time I rode her, she didn't fuss too much about leaving.

One thing you have to find out first, is what works for the horse. Not all horses ride exactly the same, as a rider, you have to make adjustments to that, before you can bring the horse over to how you want a horse to ride.

Sometimes, if I find that a horse is unwilling to move out, I'll take them for a breeze down the field and then put them away, but I don't recommend that one.


----------

